# Few recent macros, flowers or something



## Raimios (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't post at ages, so maybe some recent shots:
































Thank you for watching, C&C welcome


----------



## reedjam99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, love the strawberry!  Afraid I don't have any helpful suggestions, just think that's an awesome shot.


----------



## hazeleyes1992 (Aug 20, 2010)

They were all very good pictures. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 20, 2010)

The lighting is exceptional... I'd love to know how you did these shots... and I'll respect your decision if you want to keep it close to the vest.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 21, 2010)

They're beautiful! All of them. So well lit! Good work. SUPER sharp focus, very neutral backgrounds.
My only nitpick is that the clover flower has so little headroom only, that's all.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, fantastic shots! The strawberry one is my favorite  they all seem so in focus, lighting isn't bad, imo. The flowers are great...not to crazy on the clover though.


----------

